# Your favourite Shows yet?



## gokujr1000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I've gotten into watching allot of shows etc. lately whenever I have free time just relaxing and whatnot and so far I've found that I really enjoy certain Tv Shows way to much, as in I get to the point where I feel sad that I can't watch the show anymore. Has this really ever happened to you before? If it has list some of the shows which did this to you or pretty much your favorite Shows.

So far mine are:

Smallville: I'm waiting for Season 10 to end in America before I watch the last season.

Death Note: One of the best Animes I have ever seen.

Code Geass: Also a great Anime which I love.

Dexter: The best Crime Show I have seen.


----------



## Stewy12 (Feb 9, 2011)

Breaking Bad is the best TV show ever, if you've not seen it then watch it!!


----------



## Megane (Feb 9, 2011)

Dilbert and Daria are my two favorite shows.


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2011)

Desperate Housewives, I kid you not.


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Feb 9, 2011)

The Sopranos beat every other TV show in my opinion. Great actors (Paulie, Christopher and Silvio just rule), every season has an interesting plot, there are many surprising moments throughout the series so the show is very entertaining, especially for someone who likes the stories about Italian mafia. And the ending of the last sixth season is so sudden and strange compared to other shows. It definitely makes you think what happened next.

I am also watching Dexter, it's great but not as good as the Sopranos. Death Note is an extremely good anime (I love the second opening theme, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ), although the ending would be better I think if the other side was victorious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Also, thanks to this forum I discovered the Walking Dead. First season has only 6 episodes, but they're enough to say that this show has a chance to be successful. Second season will be aired in a couple of months. That's a good time to read the Walking Dead comicbooks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 9, 2011)

Lemme see. *Monk*, *How I Met Your Mother*, *Friends*, Boston Legal, Walking Dead, Vampire Diaries (don't make fun, it's decent), Glee, Desperate Housewives, *Weeds*, The New Adventures of Old Christine, Seinfeld, Wizards of Waverly Place, Hannah Montana (don't make fun, it's decent), Everybody Loves Raymond, *The Office*, *Scrubs*, E.R., *Gray's Anatomy*, House, Bones, NCIS, The Big Bang Theory, Two And A Half Men, 30 Rock, Hellcats, *Dexter*, Ally McBeal, Law and Order, *The Sopranos*, Smallville, *Heroes*, Boardwalk Empire, The Pacific.

I can't think of everything, and I didn't include cartoons or anime.

My faves are in bold.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 9, 2011)

tmz (teh bomb), house and castle. nd naruto but im not gonna watch naruto until it finishes because it just aint the same when I was watching first ep to shippuden without having to wait a goddamn week


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rhulqdahr said:
			
		

> The Sopranos beat every other TV show in my opinion. Great actors (Paulie, Christopher and Silvio just rule), every season has an interesting plot, there are many surprising moments throughout the series so the show is very entertaining, especially for someone who likes the stories about Italian mafia. And the ending of the last sixth season is so sudden and strange compared to other shows. It definitely makes you think what happened next.
> 
> I am also watching Dexter, it's great but not as good as the Sopranos. Death Note is an extremely good anime (I love the second opening theme, lol
> 
> ...



Yeah it would have been an interesting twist if Death Note's ending was like you said. To the other side.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Feb 9, 2011)

30 Rock
Community
The Office (occasionally; Creed is the best!)
Portlandia (Check it out, so funny!)
Whose Line Is It Anyway? (Too bad it got canceled :/)
Law and Order: SVU

As you can tell, I love comedy. Except for L&O.


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 9, 2011)

Most shows on TBS
And One Piece, maybe Naruto but meh thats iffy for me.


----------



## Toki~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Castle - Loving every episode and wanting it to come out in the UK on DVD. Others i've gotten excited n geeky over have been Firefly, Prison Break, Bad Girls, Buffy, Angel and The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2011)

Toki: Castle just makes me miss Firefly. So does the new "V" to an extent. 

Dead Like Me, Firefly, True Blood, Weeds (though I think this coming season will totally ruin it. It should have died already.) My Name is Earl, NCIS, CSI (the original one), House MD, 
I may add more later.


----------



## 431unknown (Feb 10, 2011)

House MD, Doctor Who, any of the various Star Treks, BSG, V,and the Spartacus series on Starz. I'm totally going to miss Caprica... the finale while I liked it I feel it needed to be more. Hopefully they make a TV movie or 2.


What the hell is Hose MD about Vulpes?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 10, 2011)

My favourite shows


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 10, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> What the hell is Hose MD about Vulpes?



Mostly catheters, enemas, and laproscopy.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't watch any shows lately, too boring for my taste.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 10, 2011)

This might be a largish list! lol

WKRP In Cincinnati, Married With Children, Family Guy (although the last couple of seasons have been meh-ish), American Dad, Sliders (First 3 seasons anyway), Dr Who, Black Adder, The Young Ones, Bottom, Community, Archer, ALF, In Sickness and In Health, Love Thy Neighbour, The IT Crowd, Better Off Ted, Mongrels, The Muppet Show, The Big Bang Theory, V (the original mini-series), Better Off Ted, Sledgehammer, South Park, Fawlty Towers, Mony Pythons Flying Circus, Rising Damp, Porridge, The New Statesman, Father Ted, Desmonds, Drop The Dead Donkey, Yes Minister, Men Behaving Badly, The Royle Family, One Foot In The Grave, Gavin And Stacey, Green Wing, Absolutely Fabulous, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, Human Target, 30 Rock, Whose Line Is It Anyway (UK version), Have I Got News For You, Not The Nine O'Clock News, The Kenny Everett Show, Dave Allen At Large, Psych, The Mentalist, Lie To Me, Burn Notice, The Wire, Jack Of All Trades.

I may add more as I remember them! lol


----------



## jmr (Feb 10, 2011)

Justified - season 2 just started
Californication - season 4 now

Terriers - only 1 season then dropped by network


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 18, 2011)

how i met your mother
two and a half man
supernatural
vampire diaries


----------



## MFDC12 (Feb 18, 2011)

favorite shows (pretty much in order), organized into little categories because i tend to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




drama:
the shield
six feet under
dexter
rescue me (though i would probably label this under dramedy, if anything)
nip/tuck

animation:
daria
3-south
the simpsons
futurama
clone high
sealab 2021
the life and times of tim
home movies
bob's burgers

sitcom:
arrested development
30 rock
parks and rec
free ride
food party
curb your enthusiasm

other:
mst3k
mr show with bob and david

runner ups (in no order): caution! may contain nuts, ban this filth, o'grady, weeds, dead like me, house, oliver beene, maybe it's me, the oblongs, quintuplets, the big c, dr katz professional therapist, exit 57, stella, campus ladies

there is probably more

i have an obsession with old sitcoms from the 90s/early 2000's, if you name one, i probably have liked it.

edit: wow, i like a lot of things


----------

